#       ?
,  ,         ,       ,   ?

----------



----------


## .



----------

.

----------


## 013

!  .      ?      ?    ?   ,   .  !!!!     .  ,    ,           .....   .   .  , .

----------


## Storn

*013*,       ,      



> .....   .


     ....     ?

----------


## MissCherie

?

----------


## 013



----------


## saigak

? :Wink:

----------


## 013

...........((      ((((  ..............

----------


## 123456

,            .    ,

----------


## 123456

(6%)    .     ,   .   1

----------


## IrinaShipilova

> (6%)    .     ,   .   1


   . ,       ,        (3%    ).    ,       ,

----------


## .

*013*,    ?     ?

----------


## 013

. . .   ..    .              ???     ....   ...   ?  ,   ?!?          ?      ?       ?   !)

----------


## 013

.....  ..   ..      )

----------


## .

*013*,       150 ..?
   ,

----------


## -

( 150   )   .   .   ,      .     (  ),      (6  15)
     ( 150) -   ,   150., ..     -

----------


## 013

.... 33..

----------


## MissCherie

*013*,           5       (   ,    )  .        ,              .
     ,         . .
   ,      ?

----------


## 013

.     )))   5 ..  ....               ?    . .

----------


## Andyko

> 5



     5

----------


## MissCherie

,   , ..           ,            ,  ..      .     .
     ,   ,   .

----------


## 013

!!!  )))       )))     )))) )))

----------


## .

> .


  -?            :Embarrassment:

----------


## MissCherie

*.*      ..  ,          ,    ,     ,  , ,    ,     ,      .  "".     (   ).

----------


## Andyko

,        ;

----------


## MissCherie

?      :Big Grin:

----------


## Andyko

,    :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

?

----------


## .

.        54-

----------


## MissCherie

,  .         ,   ,  ,   ,    ..     ,

----------

+,            ???      ,     ?  .

----------


## MissCherie

.    , ,    ,

----------


## saigak

,       ..

----------

..   (    )    ,  (    )   ,     ? ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## MissCherie

.   ,       ,         .
     . ., ..    ,   -12  /
      ,        ,   54-.

----------

, ,         ()   ,   ,   ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

*Andyko*,   !

----------

*Andyko*,  :   ,   ,    54-?  ,    ,    ?       ,     ,   ,          ? ,     -?

----------


## Andyko



----------

( )     ,    ,

----------


## Andyko



----------

!
 ,        ...          ...       ...    ) 
 ,   ...      .         ( ,     ),   -.
   -        ?     ?

----------


## saigak

> ?







> ?


.     .

----------

> .     .


  ...
 ,          ....

----------


## saigak

> ....


.        .              .

----------

> .        .              .


         ...  ,   ,  %   ...
     ,      ...  ...
        ...
          " " ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## saigak

> ,      .


   ....        ....

----------

> ....        ....


   ...
      ?    ? 
         ...   ....?
           .,    ...
         ,       ?    )

----------


## .

**,      ,    .       ,   ""    -      .   ,    ,

----------

> **,      ,    .       ,   ""    -      .   ,    ,


   .
   ,      ...   ...

----------

> .
>    ,      ...   ...


   ..          .  (   )
          ,    ...    ...
   ,    ...
 ,        ...  5-10 ,   ,   ...    -  ?!
       ,      ?

----------


## .

> ,        ...  5-10 ,   ,   ...    -  ?!


  .

----------

> .


   -      ...   ..  ?

----------


## .



----------

> 


..

   ...)
       ?       ,       ...
      ..    ?
 ...

----------


## .

.      .

----------

> .      .


 15 .      ,    ,     ?       7 .

----------


## Andyko



----------

> 


  ?   ,        ,     4 .... 11  -  ...
    ?

----------

346.27       ,    ,      ( )  .      ,           .              (, ),       (,  ,   ..).        ( ),           , , - ,     ,       ,    - ,           .

   -   ,       ,      ,         (, ,   ..)

         ,   ,            "      ",      ,    ,     " ".

 " "  ,     -,   "  " -        ,    .

 ,                     .

    -      .              ,     ,       ,          :

-  ;

----------

,         5 .  

   ,         ?
  - 15 ,         5 ...  ? 
   ,    15   ?

----------


## .

,       .  5        ?     ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ;
   =   =

----------

> ;
>    =   =


..
              ...
        ?      ...

  ,          ,      ?
     ...

      ...
 ,   ,   ...
         ?

----------


## .

,     ?       ,

----------

> ,     ?       ,


   ,  70 000 .,     ,    12 000,    3 000 .
  - 15 .      - ...
  ,  ...
       ...

      ...    ,       ...
   ...             ...
    ...    ...      ...
   15  -    ?

     ... ,         ...    ...)

----------

,       ,    ,    ,     6%.  .    ????

----------


## .

> ..


    .      .    




> 15  -    ?


       .    2,

----------


## .

> ,       ,    ,


        ?         ?

----------

> .      .    
> 
>        .    2,


...       , , ? 

     ,  5             ,      - ?
     .      ,      7 ,  8   ,      7 ?

----------

20  15.06.12 ,      , -   ...

----------


## .

> ...       , , ?


       ,    54-.      ,  



> - ?


    ,     ?




> ,      7 ,  8   ,      7 ?


    15,      ,

----------

> ,    54-.      ,  
>     ,     ?
> 
>     15,      ,


    ... ?        
    ...)

----------


## .

> ... ?


        ,  .




> ...)


       (   ),

----------

> ,  .
> 
>        (   ),


 ....
     ))

----------

.    .     , ..  .      . :   -          ,        ??     ??  .       ??   ....        ((

----------


## Andyko

;

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%95%D0%9D%D0%92%D0%94

----------

!  ,        
         ,    .
   ,     ,     ,       ,     6 ,        ,           ?

----------


## Storn

> ,    .


  - ?
         (   )?

----------

> - ?


   ?
         (   )?[/QUOTE]
      ?    ,               , ?
      ,  ...

----------


## Storn

> ?


    (   )    150 .    ( 01.01.2013),       ....

----------

> (   )    150 .    ( 01.01.2013),       ....


          , ?
  ,        ?
         , ?

----------


## Storn

-

----------


## tashali

,   ...

  ,      ?          
       ?

----------


## Storn

> ?


,         .... ,     01.01.2013       1.12.2012....
  ,          ...  ....

----------


## tashali

*Storn*
       (E)?      ,      ,  ,     ,  ?

----------


## Storn

:yes:

----------


## tashali



----------


## 102012

,                ?          ?   ,     .     ?      .2 .14.5      ?

----------


## saigak

> 


""   "",     "".
      .     .

----------


## .

> .


      .

----------


## saigak

.     .

----------


## BigLeha

.   ,  .   ,  .   ,      ,  .   -      .

----------

.  ,      ,     ,     ? .

----------


## Andyko



----------

,   . :  ,   - ,   - ,   - ,      - ,    -  .        ,     ,     . :    ?

----------


## Andyko



----------

?    ,     ...    ,     ,  ?     .

----------


## Andyko

,    ?

----------

,  ,     ,     .        ,          .   - ,   , ,   .   ,    ,  , , .

----------


## Andyko

> ,  , ,


  :Smilie:

----------

, ,

----------


## saigak

> 


 ? :Wow:

----------

!  . , ,  6%,   .  -   .  7 ..    ?     ,              -  ?

----------

,     ..

----------


## saigak

> ,


  (  ).... .

----------

,    (6%)  -    .    ?

----------


## Andyko

http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/54fz_010113.htm

----------

.  .    6%,    ,  ,      (  ),        . .  ,   1  2013.     .   !

----------


## saigak

> 


,    .



> 1  2013.     .

----------


## nadyalex

.    ...   ?   (15%),   2009 ,      .  .    .     .    .   ,    .   ?

----------

> ?

----------


## ˸

> ?


          ...

----------


## nadyalex

,     ..,      ,   ,    .

----------


## ˸

> 


        ,? 
   ?

----------

.   ,    ,  ?

----------


## nadyalex

26 . .,      1    .      1012.    .

----------


## ˸

> 1    .


        2     ... ...   -,    ,,?    ...

----------


## nadyalex

˸,   ,      ,     ?

----------


## ˸

,, ..http://mvf.klerk.ru/spr/spr22_3.htm

----------


## nadyalex

,    . :Embarrassment:

----------

!

, ,     (  )  ,           ?

----------

**, . ,       ...

----------

> **, . ,       ...


,        , , ,   .

----------


## .

.     54-.

----------

( - )   .     .              ?       .
    -2   .       .      ?

----------


## Andyko

> 






> .


  ?




> 


,

----------

.  13%+30%  =43%  -        .          .  .       .        -   .  -1000     .0.5%   .    500

----------


## lorir

!     (,  ),    (  ,   )  (6%). , ,        ?       -      .

----------


## .



----------


## lorir

.    .   ,      ,

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ?
 ,    ,

----------


## lorir

?  ,        (),    .   .

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## lorir

? -, -?

----------


## .

2  .

----------


## lorir

,  .   -      ( )

----------


## .

.               .   , ,

----------


## lorir

.

----------

, , :
,    6% ,     .      ? ,  ,      ,  http://mvf.klerk.ru/zakon/54fz_010113.htm
 )

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ?

----------

...,         ... :Frown:

----------


## .

**,      ,    ,    .       ,   ,    ?

----------

..          ....   ,    .    \       ,      ..  :Frown:

----------


## .

> .   ,    .    \       ,      ..


         .       . 
             9    .    ?

----------


## _

"  -        ()     ",        ? 
-,  ,       ,    ,       ()        -               (.2 . 2). 
..  "" .     ,         ,       : "   ,           ,     ,   2  346.26    ,   ,  ,    ,     ,            ,       2  3  ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )".

-,  3        ,       :
-    ,      - ;
-   ;
-   ;
-           ;
-       ;
-   , ,   ,     ,    ,        , , , , , , ,                (   ,      );
-        (       ,      )   , , ;
-         ;
-         ;
-    , , ,  ,  , ,     ;
-      ,   ;
-       ,             ;
-        ,     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ? -  ?

----------


## _

-     ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

**         .

----------


## .

,   ,     .           

 ,      ?

----------


## Elena!!!

?

----------


## ZZZhanna

4-5 ..,  .  40-50 ..

----------


## AngelaEl

.    -   .

----------


## AngelaEl

))))

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


   ,   .

----------

6%  ( ).      ,     8  2012 .  03-01-15/8-213  ,   ,    ,  . ?      .       (   )     ,               .   ?     -  ?

----------

**,       .?

----------

> **,       .?


 ()   (, , , ).    (, ,  , ,  ISBN -    ,  ).  .   -   , -  .

----------

**,     ,

----------

!!!               ,    . !!!

----------

?  ,  ,

----------

,             .             35  65(  2     ,   ) 2

----------

,      ,     ,   ,         (   )  (   ).      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


  ,    -  ,     .  -     - . ,   .




> ,     ,   ,         (   )  (   )


,   - . .




> ?


     .

----------

.    ,     .  ( )   .   ,    . :   .           ,  ,     .
 !

----------


## ZZZhanna

- ... -   ...   ?

----------

> - ... -   ...   ?


.   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

?  ?  ?   ?
,     ?

----------

> ?  ?  ?   ?
> ,     ?


 ,   )

.  ""   ,     (    ).
.     6% ""       /
   , ""    "".

:    ""      (    ),    /.

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""


, , ..   .
,  .    ,         ,     , ..   .

----------

> , , ..   .
> ,  .    ,         ,     , ..   .


   ,      .    2  .

----------

> , , ..   .
> ,  .    ,         ,     , ..   .


   ,      .    2  .

----------

!    )
  +.
 -   -          (  )+  ..    8 .
     - , ,  .       .
   -           .
       ?
           ?

----------


## MariaVU

!    .  ().       ?    ,  .    54-     .       + .    . , ,   , .     ,    ?

----------


## 5

54-,     24  016  2469-.       ,           . ..   -  01.07.2018 .

----------

> !    .  ().       ?    ,  .    54-     .       + .    . , ,   , .     ,    ?


 !
   ,   -
   - 6%,  ** .      ()  .      ,   01.07.2018 .

----------


## MariaVU

> 54-,     24  016  2469-.       ,           . ..   -  01.07.2018 .


,   ?

----------


## MariaVU

, .  -     ...

----------


## MariaVU

52.21.24 (, ).  ,   ,      ,      ?

----------


## Varvara22

.  ,   ,    .       .
   ,     ? 
        ?

----------


## .

.        .     ,     ,   ,

----------


## Varvara22

..
    ,     ?    ,  .

----------

> ?


  -   -  . 
**    ,         54-

----------


## Varvara22

?     ?   ?  !!!

----------

> ?


   . 



> ?


  -   ...    ...

----------


## Varvara22

!   01.07.17   2018 ?

----------

> 01.07.17   2018 ?


 - **?

----------


## Varvara22

,    .     ,  ,     2017.   ?

----------


## .

> ,         54-


 
            .    1  2017,   1  2018              .

----------


## Varvara22

!   ,  !  ..  !

----------

